# Pics of the new 2006 Madone 5.5



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

So I went into the local trek dealer to get a lucky 7 scratch off and saw thay they had a a Madone 5.5.. Basically is is a 120 carbone frame with Dura Ace parts hung on it. Cost is 3499.99.


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

I saw these a few weeks ago and noticed there are 2 shades of red. Your photos look lighter then the two colors I've seen. I think Trek is still playing with that. All three I looked at had DA cranks in place of the bontrager in your photo. 

The other thing of notice was the awful head badge they are putting on for 06!


----------

